# Bowtech's are too costly........



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Bowtech's are too costly........ When they are prone to this! Picked up a new Guardian less than three hours before this and was fine tuning my 30-yard pin. I guess it is set........ 

Mark


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Nice shooting!!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Looks like your ready for October 1st!


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

gotta love bowtech's!!! i have been shooting my gaurdian for two years now and love it!!

good luck come october.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

2006 went to Bowtech and never looked back.Well.....maybe at the other guys scratchin there heads at the range lol.


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

looke a t missions, they have tech as the mathews s-cam.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm sorry but that is not because of the bow you shoot. That is because you are a good shooter. I can do the samething with my Browning Vapor.


----------



## michigandeerslayer (Oct 24, 2004)

Nice shooting


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I've learned to hate the crack of carbon getting busted by another arrow from my Guardian. Nice stabilizer. Who makes that one?


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Steve said:


> I've learned to hate the crack of carbon getting busted by another arrow from my Guardian. Nice stabilizer. Who makes that one?


Steve,

The only thing that can out shoot it, is my Commander....

The stabilizer is called a B-Stinger. It is GREAT! With all the weight at the very end, it does a FANTASTIC job at helping you float that pin were you want it! This one is a 12" 17-ounce model and is the one I normally shoot on my 3-D bow (Commander).

http://stores.b-stinger.com/StoreFront.bok

Mark


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice shootin! Now that cracking noise will be your enemy:lol: Got a dozen or so hanging as a trophy, a real expensive trophy. Mine were with a mattews though, and yet the rivalary continues:evil:


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

symen696 said:


> Nice shootin! Now that cracking noise will be your enemy:lol: Got a dozen or so hanging as a trophy, a real expensive trophy. Mine were with a mattews though, and yet the rivalary continues:evil:


Cant even spell the name of my own bow, now thats bad


----------



## caseman (Apr 22, 2004)

I did the same damn thing last year....first time shooting, 25 yards, shot about 15 arrows, the wife yells out and asks "Are you almost done?" I'm thinking, gee, I'm just getting started. I tell her "I'll shoot 6 more arrows"....Robin Hood.

I love my Guardian


----------



## Freeze (Jul 1, 2008)

I love my bowtech Alligance! It's the sweetest shooting bow made! End of story. I shot a Mathews a few times and there is no way I'd shoot anything else! I will have my Bowtech in hard on 15 Sept in the UP for the second season bear opener! Wish me luck
Freeze


----------

